# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Աուրա

## Հայ տղա

Ինչ է աուռան: Իսկ եթե հոգի՞ :Think:

----------


## Koms

գուցե` բիոդաշտ՞,..

----------


## Լէգնա

ավելի շատ  բիոֆաշտ  է,հոգուն  սահամանափակող  մի  բան,այն  ավելի  շուտ պաշտպանում  է  մարդուն,քան ասենք  նա մարդու հոգին  է,հոգին բոլորովին այլ բան է,,,,ուրեմն հոգու  մասին մարդիկ ուզում են լսել...անցանք  առաջ :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> ավելի շատ  բիոֆաշտ  է,հոգուն  սահամանափակող  մի  բան,այն  ավելի  շուտ պաշտպանում  է  մարդուն,քան ասենք  նա մարդու հոգին  է,հոգին բոլորովին այլ բան է,,,,ուրեմն հոգու  մասին մարդիկ ուզում են լսել...անցանք  առաջ


Ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել մարդու աուրան՞

----------


## Riddle

Լուրջ չեմ ընդունում այդ հասկացությունը:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել մարդու աուրան՞


ով  ասեց,կարող ես  տեսնե՞լ
թե՞ հարց  ես ուղղակի տալիս...
կարծում  եմ  աուրան կարելի  է  զգալ,ոչ  թե  տեսնել,օրինակ  իմ  աուրան ասում են շատ ուժեղ  է,պաշտպանող ու  հանգիստ.
մեր  բակում,ինչ  չար երեղա կա,որ   չի սիրում քնել,հատկապես  բարուր,ես  քնեցնում եմ  :Hands Up:  ,այնքան  շուտ  է ստացվում,ու այնքան երկար են քնում,մեկ -մեկ  մամաները արդեն վախենում են, :Wink:  ....չգիտեմ գուցե   դա  նարկոզից  է,որ տալիս  եմ .... :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել մարդու աուրան՞


Չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա այլ մարդկանց մոտ, բայց ես միայն մի մարդու աուրան եմ տեսնում, էն էլ հազվադեպ: Տեսնում եմ այդ մարդու շուրջը վառ սպիտակ լույս…
Ճիշտ ա, աուրան նաև զգում են: Ասենք կան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ խոսելով, կամ պարզապես գտնվելով մի սենյակում ահավոր հոգնածություն ես զգում, գլխացավ ա առաջանում, նյարդերդ լարված վիճակում են լինում: Բայց կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնց հետ շատ լավ ես քեզ զգում, անգամ եթե հոգնած ես լինում այդ հոգնածությունը կամ վերանում է կամ էլ վերածվում է ուրախ տրամադրության :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> ով  ասեց,կարող ես  տեսնե՞լ
> թե՞ հարց  ես ուղղակի տալիս...
> կարծում  եմ  աուրան կարելի  է  զգալ,ոչ  թե  տեսնել,օրինակ  իմ  աուրան ասում են շատ ուժեղ  է,պաշտպանող ու  հանգիստ.
> մեր  բակում,ինչ  չար երեղա կա,որ   չի սիրում քնել,հատկապես  բարուր,ես  քնեցնում եմ  ,այնքան  շուտ  է ստացվում,ու այնքան երկար են քնում,մեկ -մեկ  մամաները արդեն վախենում են, ....չգիտեմ գուցե   դա  նարկոզից  է,որ տալիս  եմ ....


Ասեմ որ հիմա սարքերի միջոցով նաև լուսանկարում են Աուրան: Այո աուրան զգում ես քանի որ  մարդկանց ուղեղը չի վերամշակում այդ ինֆորմացիան, համենայնդեպս 99%:
Իմ կարծիքով կենդանիները դա տեսնում են. Օրինակ կատուները…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ասեմ որ հիմա սարքերի միջոցով նաև լուսանկարում են Աուրան: Այո աուրան զգում ես քանի որ  մարդկանց ուղեղը չի վերամշակում այդ ինֆորմացիան, համենայնդեպս 99%:
> Իմ կարծիքով կենդանիները դա տեսնում են. Օրինակ կատուները…


Շներն  էլ,երբ մարդը վախենում է,նրա  աուրայից  լիցքեր  են դուրս գալիս,որը հատուկ  է  վախկոտ մարդկանց,շներն  էլ  օգտվում են առիթից :Smile:  ,ես  մարդկային   աչերին հատուկ  տեսանելիության մասին եմ խոսում  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Օրինակ ես գիտեմ որ Էդգար Քեյսը տեսել է մարդկանց աուրան և երբ տեսել է որ տվյալ մարդու աուրան կարմիր է, խնդրել է որ հանգստանան և հետո մոտենան իրեն, իսկ մի օր նա հենց այդ աուրաի միջոցով հասկացել է կանդանիների և մեռյալների աշխարհների տարբերությունը, վերելակը բացվել է և նա վերելակում գտնվող մարդկանց շուրջը չի տեսել իր համար սովորական աուրան և սիրտ չի արել մտնել այդ վերելակ, դռները փակվել են և վերելակը ընկել է և նրանում գտնվող բոլոր մարդիկ զոհվել են…

----------


## Arisol

> Օրինակ ես գիտեմ որ Էդգար Քեյսը տեսել է մարդկանց աուրան և երբ տեսել է որ տվյալ մարդու աուրան կարմիր է, խնդրել է որ հանգստանան և հետո մոտենան իրեն, իսկ մի օր նա հենց այդ աուրաի միջոցով հասկացել է կանդանիների և մեռյալների աշխարհների տարբերությունը, վերելակը բացվել է և նա վերելակում գտնվող մարդկանց շուրջը չի տեսել իր համար սովորական աուրան և սիրտ չի արել մտնել այդ վերելակ, դռները փակվել են և վերելակը ընկել է և նրանում գտնվող բոլոր մարդիկ զոհվել են…


Այդ հաղուրդումը տեսել եմ…

----------


## Koms

աուռան պարտադիր չէ տեսնել, այն պետք է *զգալ*,

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակ ես գիտեմ որ Էդգար Քեյսը տեսել է մարդկանց աուրան և երբ տեսել է որ տվյալ մարդու աուրան կարմիր է, խնդրել է որ հանգստանան և հետո մոտենան իրեն, իսկ մի օր նա հենց այդ աուրաի միջոցով հասկացել է կանդանիների և մեռյալների աշխարհների տարբերությունը, վերելակը բացվել է և նա վերելակում գտնվող մարդկանց շուրջը չի տեսել իր համար սովորական աուրան և սիրտ չի արել մտնել այդ վերելակ, դռները փակվել են և վերելակը ընկել է և նրանում գտնվող բոլոր մարդիկ զոհվել են…


Հա, ես էլ եմ տեսել այդ հաղորդումը :Smile:  , այն էլ մի քանի անգամ: Շատ հետաքրքիր էր: :Love:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Շներն  էլ,երբ մարդը վախենում է,նրա  աուրայից  լիցքեր  են դուրս գալիս,որը հատուկ  է  վախկոտ մարդկանց,շներն  էլ  օգտվում են առիթից ,ես  մարդկային   աչերին հատուկ  տեսանելիության մասին եմ խոսում


 Երբ մարդը վախենում ե ինչ ոռր բանից մարդու գլխամաշկը քրտինք է արտադրում , իսկ շներըի հոտառական օրգանները լավ զգում են դա, և այն գրգռում է նրանց…

----------

My World My Space (20.01.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Հենց աուրան զգալով և կարգավորելով է որ թայվանի վանականները բուժում են մարդկանց, իսկ կյանքում գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ որոնց աուրան ուժեղ է և մարդիկ որոնց աուրան թույլ է, և հենց այն մարդիկ, որոնց մոտ այն ուժեղ է կարողանում են օգնել հիվանդներին, չէ որ եթե մարդը հիվանդ է, ապա նրա աուրան աղավաղվում է և հետևաբար ճիշտ չի կարողանում պաշտպանել մարդուն չէ որ այն նաև պաշտպանիչ շերտ է մարդու և արտաքին աշխարհի միջև:

----------


## Koms

աուրան կարող է եւ վանել, եւ` տրամադրել, այսինքն` առաջին տպավորությունը /աուրան զգալու առումով/ միշտ ճիշտ է լինում,

----------


## Second Chance

Ստեղի գրառումներից տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ է աուռան :Think: 
ըստ ինձ այն մի քիչ տարբեր է դա *իր /մարդու* շուրջը տիրող կամ իրենից բխող անտեսանելի էներգիան է, որը կարող է լինել դրական ը բացասական :Xeloq:  ասենք մարդ կա հենց երեխային գրկումա հանգստանում քնումա երեխան կամ հակառակը անհանգստանւմա
Ինչ է միայն մարդիկ են աուռա ունենում՞ :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

կատուս էլ երևի ուներ  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին անգամ աուրայի մասին իմացա <<Օմեն>> կինոյից, երբ 666-ին զբոսայգիում դեռ մանուկ հասակում նկարում են ,բայց նկարի մեջ շուրջ բոլորը կարմիր շերտ է...

----------


## Sunny Stream

Աուրա հաստատ գոյություն ունի... Ու կարծում եմ, մինչև չուսումնասիրես ողջ արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունը, բուդդիզմն ու պատմությունը, չես հասկանա, թե դա ինչ է, ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել... Բայց առանց այդ ամենի կարելի է զգալ աուրան... էն, ինչպես ասում են, 6 կամ 7-րդ զգայարանով, որը միգուցե հենց աուրան է, որը տարածվելով մարմնի շուրջը, "շփվում" է շրջակա աուրաների հետ:
Ինձ էլ են ասում, թե խաղաղ, հանգստացնող աուրա ունեմ, բայց իմը երևի "մեծերին հանգստացնելու" գծով է մասնագիտացած, որովհետև երեխաներին քնեցենել ինձ երբեք չի հաջողվել...  :Blush: 
Ես լավ հաղորդում եմ տեսել "ինդիգո" կոչվող մադրկանց մասին... Ինդիգոն առհասարակ կապույտի երանգներից մեկի անվանումն է, ու մարդիկ, ովքեր "ինդիգո" աուրա ունեն, շատ են տարբերվում մնացածից: Հաղորդումում ասվում էր, որ նման երեխաները չեն սիրում խաղալ մյուսների հետ, շատ են զգում խնամքի ու ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինելու կարիք, արագ են ընկնում դեպրեսիաների մեջ: Մեծանում են շատ տաղանդավոր, զբաղվում ինքնակրթությամբ ու ունենում շատ հետաքրքրություններ... Հաղորդման ընթացքում հիմնականում երեխաների-պատանիների էին ցույց տալիս, որոնցից մի քանիսը, բնականաբար, ՀԱՅ էին!!!  :Smile:  Հաղորդումը դիտելուց անմիջապես հետո Ինտերնետում սկսեցի համապատասխան տեղեկություններ փնտրել, "բուդդիզմով տարված" դասախոսիս հարցուփորձ արեցի, բայց դե մինչև լուրջ չուսումնասիրեմ, գլուխ չեմ հանի...
Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ մեկը կոնկրետ գիտի՞, թե որ գույնի աուրան մարդկային որ տեսակին է համապատասխանում (դե մոտավորապես բոլորս էլ պատկերացնում ենք)։

----------


## ihusik

*Աուրայի մասին* որոշ տեղեկություններ կարող եք ստանալ նաև այդ կայքից, իսկ աուրան գիտական մեթոդներով ուսումնասիրվում է արդեն շուտվանից և ներկայում մեծ առաջընթաց է գրանցվում այդ ոլորտում ու այդ մասին ունենք Ակումբի մեկ այլ թեմայում, որը կոչվում է *Բացասական էներգիա* այնտեղ իմ գրառման մեջ կան նման կայքերի հասցեներ...

Իսկ ընդհանրապես աուրան դա մարդկանց, կենդանիների, ծաղիկների կամ իրերի (առարկաների) և ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունեցող ամեն բանի էներգետիկ բաղկացուցիչն է՝ հոգին կամ այդ նյութին կյանք տվող անբաժան մասնիկն առանց որի չէր կարող գոյություն ունենար և այդ նյութը։

----------


## BusinessMen

Սկսեմ ինձ բացահայտեմ, ապրեք

----------


## Anchi

> Չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա այլ մարդկանց մոտ, բայց ես միայն մի մարդու աուրան եմ տեսնում, էն էլ հազվադեպ: Տեսնում եմ այդ մարդու շուրջը վառ սպիտակ լույս…
> Ճիշտ ա, աուրան նաև զգում են: Ասենք կան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ խոսելով, կամ պարզապես գտնվելով մի սենյակում ահավոր հոգնածություն ես զգում, գլխացավ ա առաջանում, նյարդերդ լարված վիճակում են լինում: Բայց կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնց հետ շատ լավ ես քեզ զգում, անգամ եթե հոգնած ես լինում այդ հոգնածությունը կամ վերանում է կամ էլ վերածվում է ուրախ տրամադրության




Կարծում եմ այդտեղ աուրան կապ չունի: Պարզապես գոյություն ունեն էներգետիկ վամպիրներ ու էներգետիկ դոնորներ: Էներգետիկ վամպիրները քեզանից էներգիա են խլում ու դու թուլանում ես, քեզ հոգնած ես զգում, գլխացավ ու գլխապտույտներ ես ունենում:
Իսկ էներգետիկ դոնորիների կողքին դու քեզ աշխույժ ես զգում, որովհետև նրանք քեզ էներգիա են փոխանցում, «ներարկում»:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Աուրա հաստատ գոյություն ունի... Ու կարծում եմ, մինչև չուսումնասիրես ողջ արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունը, բուդդիզմն ու պատմությունը, չես հասկանա, թե դա ինչ է, ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել... Բայց առանց այդ ամենի կարելի է զգալ աուրան... էն, ինչպես ասում են, 6 կամ 7-րդ զգայարանով, որը միգուցե հենց աուրան է, որը տարածվելով մարմնի շուրջը, "շփվում" է շրջակա աուրաների հետ:
> Ինձ էլ են ասում, թե խաղաղ, հանգստացնող աուրա ունեմ, բայց իմը երևի "մեծերին հանգստացնելու" գծով է մասնագիտացած, որովհետև երեխաներին քնեցենել ինձ երբեք չի հաջողվել... 
> Ես լավ հաղորդում եմ տեսել "ինդիգո" կոչվող մադրկանց մասին... Ինդիգոն առհասարակ կապույտի երանգներից մեկի անվանումն է, ու մարդիկ, ովքեր "ինդիգո" աուրա ունեն, շատ են տարբերվում մնացածից: Հաղորդումում ասվում էր, որ նման երեխաները չեն սիրում խաղալ մյուսների հետ, շատ են զգում խնամքի ու ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինելու կարիք, արագ են ընկնում դեպրեսիաների մեջ: Մեծանում են շատ տաղանդավոր, զբաղվում ինքնակրթությամբ ու ունենում շատ հետաքրքրություններ... Հաղորդման ընթացքում հիմնականում երեխաների-պատանիների էին ցույց տալիս, որոնցից մի քանիսը, բնականաբար, ՀԱՅ էին!!!  Հաղորդումը դիտելուց անմիջապես հետո Ինտերնետում սկսեցի համապատասխան տեղեկություններ փնտրել, "բուդդիզմով տարված" դասախոսիս հարցուփորձ արեցի, բայց դե մինչև լուրջ չուսումնասիրեմ, գլուխ չեմ հանի...
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ մեկը կոնկրետ գիտի՞, թե որ գույնի աուրան մարդկային որ տեսակին է համապատասխանում (դե մոտավորապես բոլորս էլ պատկերացնում ենք)։


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես իմանալ՝ քո աուրան ինչ գույն ունի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ստեղի գրառումներից տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ է աուռան:


Աուրա- մարդուն  պաշտպանող  շերտ  արտաքն  աշխարհից, որը  կարող  է  փոփոխվել, ձևափոխվել՝նայած  թե  նրա  վրա  ինչ  լիցքեր  են  ացդում՝ բացասական,  թե՞ դրական:Որքան  ամուր  է  աուրան,  այնքան  մարդը   քիչ  է  խոցելի:

----------


## Belle

> Աուրա- մարդուն  պաշտպանող  շերտ  արտաքն  աշխարհից, որը  կարող  է  փոփոխվել, ձևափոխվել՝նայած  թե  նրա  վրա  ինչ  լիցքեր  են  ացդում՝ բացասական,  թե՞ դրական:Որքան  ամուր  է  աուրան,  այնքան  մարդը   քիչ  է  խոցելի:


Փաստերեն աուռասա է "մեղավոր", որ ես էսքան խոցելի եմ:  :Sad: 

Իսկ աուռայի գույների ու մարդու հոգեվիճակի փոփոխության մասին ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ աուռայի գույների ու մարդու հոգեվիճակի փոփոխության մասին ինչ կասեք?


Գույների  մասին  չեմ  կարող  ոչինչ  ասել: Իսկ հոգեվիճակը  կարող  է  կախված  լինել  նրանից, թե  որքանով  ես  դու  ընդունում  արտաքին  աշխարհի  «հարվածները»: :Smile: 
Գույների  մասին  ես  էլ  կուզեի  իմանալ:

----------


## BusinessMen

Իսկ ասենք հնարավոր է որոշել թե մարդու աուրան ուժեղ է, թե ոչ, կամ մարդը բարի է, թե չար, ինչ-որ տեստեր, գրականություն կա՞

----------


## Belle

> Իսկ ասենք հնարավոր է որոշել թե մարդու աուրան ուժեղ է, թե ոչ, կամ մարդը բարի է, թե չար, ինչ-որ տեստեր, գրականություն կա՞


Ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր:  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

Հարգելիներս, եթե այդչափ հետաքրքիր է՝ բացեք և կարդացեք տեղադրածս կայքերը, որոնք այժմ էլ չեմ զլանա ու երրորդ անգամ կտեղադնեմ Ակումբում :Wink: 

http://anomalia.kulichki.ru/text6/285.htm

http://lebendige-ethik.net/4-7punkten_PE-kirlian.html

http://lebendige-ethik.net/4-fiksazija_fotoplenki.html

http://lebendige-ethik.net/4-kirlian-pribor.html

Մի քանի աուրայի նկարներ էլ իմ կողմից. ծաղիկ, խաչ, մետաղադրամ.

----------


## ihusik

Ալկոհոլն, ծխախոտն, մտքերն ու զգացմունքները, առողջական վիճակն ու ամեն բան էլ անդրադառնում է մարդու աուրայի վրա. ահա մարդու ձեռքի մատների աուրայի մի քանի նկարներ կատարված գիտության կողմից ընդունված ու հենց գիտնականների կողմից կես դարից ավել ստեղծված ու այժմ էլ կատարելագործվող սարքավորմամբ. այստեղ դուք տեսնում եք ասես կտրատված, ոչ ամբողջական աուրաներ ծխախոտի, խմիչքի կամ տարբեր հոգեվիճակների ու հիվանդությունների հետ կապված և առողջ մարդու աուրաներ և էլ բացատրություն հարկավոր չէ, այն ինչ ժամանակին և այժմ էլ մարդկության Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչները, փիլիսոփաներն ու միստիկներն էին ասում այժմ առանց հավատալու մատերիալիստն էլ կարող է տեսնել ու եզրակացություններ անել...

----------

Apsara (03.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Եվս մի քանիսը սև սպիտակ ժապավենի վրա.

----------


## Այգ

Ողջույն բոլորին:
Շատ ուրախ եմ ևս մեկ հայալեզու ֆորումի գոյությամբ, որը հայտնաբերեցի բոլորովին պատահաբար:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, առանց հավակնելու, որ բոլորը գրածներս կնդունեն, այնուամենայնիվ...
Ըստ իս «աուրա» բառը հայերս կարող ենք հայերենով էլ դիտարկել, և արդյունքը օր-լույսն է:
Այն կենսադաշտ անվանելը թերևս նվազեցնում է բնորոշիչը:
Անհեթեթ է «սև աուրա» արտահայտությունը:
Աուրա ունեն ոչ միայն մարդիկ ու կենդանիք:
Աուրան կարող են տեսնել բոլոր առողջ մարդիկ:  Պարզապես հարկավոր է ուշադրությանը տիրապետել:

----------


## Apsara

> Իսկ ասենք հնարավոր է որոշել թե մարդու աուրան ուժեղ է, թե ոչ, կամ մարդը բարի է, թե չար, ինչ-որ տեստեր, գրականություն կա՞


Նախ ամեն մարդ համ բարի է համ չար, որոշ ժամանակ կարող է ունենալ ուժեղ, իսկ հետո թույլ աուրա:

ամեն ինչ փոփոխական է և կախված է մարդուց, ինչպես արդեն իհուսիկի գրառումներից հետևեց, ամեն ինչն էլ ազդում է աուրայի վրա, շատ է ազդում ալկոհոլը, նույնիսկ դուխին, որ  պարունակում է ալկոհոլի չնչին քանակ:

----------


## Երկնային

_Աուրան մարդու դրական կամ բացասական լիցքերն են, որ փոխանցում է ուրիշներին:
Վատ աուրայով մարդ ասելով հասկանում եմ նրանց, ովքեր վամպիրների պես կլանում են քո էներգիան` միայն կողքդ գտնվելով: Բնականաբար, լավ աուրայով մարդն էլ իր հերթին դրական լիցքեր ու տրամադրություն է հաղորդում

_

----------


## Հենո

Ես չեի տեսել էս թեման...
Ես առավոտյան մեկ մեկ տեսնում եմ աուրա ու անպայման չի մարդկանց շուրջը նաև առարկաների, որ կենտրոնանում եմ աուրան տեսնելու համար շատ էներգիա եմ կորցնում ու հոգնում եմ ...
Եթե իմ պես մարդիկ կան հասկացան ինձ ու կարող ենք հանդիպել կիսվել ու զգալ ինձ հասկացողը հասկացավ էլ չեմ մանրանա

----------


## Cannibal

Հետաքրքիր թեմայա,ես ել եմ աուրա տենում բայց դեռ անգույն…Լիքը տեխնիկաներ կան որոնցով ետ էֆֆեկտին կարաք հասնեք բայց դե որ երրորդ աչքը ամբողջությամբ բացվի կարողա սկսեք աստրալային մարմիններ ել տենալ ընենց որ խորհուրդ չէի տա…
իմ սխալը պետք չի կրկնեք  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հետաքրքիր թեմայա,ես ել եմ աուրա տենում բայց դեռ անգույն…Լիքը տեխնիկաներ կան որոնցով ետ էֆֆեկտին կարաք հասնեք բայց դե որ երրորդ աչքը ամբողջությամբ բացվի կարողա սկսեք աստրալային մարմիններ ել տենալ ընենց որ խորհուրդ չէի տա…
> *իմ սխալը պետք չի կրկնեք*


Էս ինչ աուրատես ակումբցիներ ունենք  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մի քիչ կպատմես, ո՞նց ես տենում ու ինչպե՞ս ես արդյունքի հասել  :Tongue:

----------


## Cannibal

հասել եմ ետ արդյունքին պարապունքների միջոցով.մի հատ շատ սիրուն սպիտակ շերտ ա,
համարյա լյուբոյ մարդ ել կարա տենա աուրա.ես սկսել եմ տենալ առաջին անգամ փորձելուց երեսուն վարկյան անց,

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> հասել եմ ետ արդյունքին պարապունքների միջոցով.մի հատ շատ սիրուն սպիտակ շերտ ա,
> համարյա լյուբոյ մարդ ել կարա տենա աուրա.ես սկսել եմ տենալ առաջին անգամ փորձելուց երեսուն վարկյան անց,


Մալադեց, ես երկու օր տանջվել եմ, էն էլ ահագին տեորիա ուսումնասիրելոից հետո, մի քիչ չեմ հավատում , որ քո մոտ կես րոպեում ստացվելա  :Blush:  :Tongue:

----------


## Cannibal

ես թեորիյա չեմ կարդացել.իսկ ետ երեսուն վարկյանը ճիշտ ա…պրոստո նայելուն ձև կա.իսկ հիմա մի հինգ վարկյան նայում եմ ու տենում եմ աուրան բայց ելի կրկնեմ անգույն
պարզվում ա դու ել ես երրորդ աչքտ բացել  :LOL:  և՞ոնց ա՞՞հո գլյուկներ չունես՞

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ես թեորիյա չեմ կարդացել.իսկ ետ երեսուն վարկյանը ճիշտ ա…պրոստո նայելուն ձև կա.իսկ հիմա մի հինգ վարկյան նայում եմ ու տենում եմ աուրան բայց ելի կրկնեմ անգույն
> պարզվում ա դու ել ես երրորդ աչքտ բացել  և՞ոնց ա՞՞հո գլյուկներ չունես՞


Օրինակ ես երրորդ աչք ասելով բացի աուրայից ուրիշ այլ բաներ էլ եմ հասկանում, չէ դեռ կոսմոսից ինֆորմացիա չեմ ստանում  :LOL: , բայց սեփական աուրայիս գույնը շատ անգամ եմ տեսել/ ու ոչ միայն անգույն /, ինչպես նաև ուրիշ այլ մարմինների :Wink:  Ուղղակի զարմացա, քանի որ առանց ինֆորմացիայի քո մոտ պռոստօ- զապռստօ ստացվելա   :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

> Օրինակ ես երրորդ աչք ասելով բացի աուրայից ուրիշ այլ բաներ էլ եմ հասկանում, չէ դեռ կոսմոսից ինֆորմացիա չեմ ստանում , բայց սեփական աուրայիս գույնը շատ անգամ եմ տեսել/ ու ոչ միայն անգույն /, ինչպես նաև ուրիշ այլ մարմինների Ուղղակի զարմացա, քանի որ առանց ինֆորմացիայի քո մոտ պռոստօ- զապռստօ ստացվելա


ես ել եմ ուրիշ բաներ հասկանում բայց դե ըստեղ չեմ ուզում գրեմ.ավելի լավ ա պմ ով շարունակենք(եթե իհարկե շարունակելու բան կա) որովհետև թեման շատ դելիկատնիյ ա :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Նկատեցի, որ վերջին էջերում հաճախակի էր արծարծվում այսպես կոչված «ինդիգոներին» տարբերելու հարցը:

*Այստեղ* կարելի է օնլայն տեստի միջոցով որոշել ձեր «աուրայի գույնը»: Զգուշացնեմ, որ բավականին երկար (100+ հարցերով) տեստ է:

----------

Gayl (01.02.2009), Terminator (01.02.2009), Երկնային (01.02.2009)

----------


## Հրատացի

վերը նշված թեսթին պատաասխանեցի …ասեց աուռաս կանաչ ա: հիմա էտ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Голубой — сочувствующий

ես գալուբոյ չեմ… 
որոշ չափով ճիշտ էր… :Jpit:

----------

Երկնային (01.02.2009)

----------


## miracle

Ваш цвет:  	Индиго  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ваш цвет:  Оранжево-жёлтый — ученый.

----------

PygmaliOn (01.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, ո՞նց կլիներ, որ ես ինչ-որ միանշանակ գույն ունենայի  :Bad: 
Ստացվեց պատասխան, ձեր գույնը ԿԱՄ 
Лавандовый է (мечтающий на яву), ԿԱՄ Индиго (ищущий) ԿԱՄ ԷԼ Зеленый (учитель)  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (03.02.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես փնտրող ինդիգո եմ  :LOL: 

Индиго — ищущий

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ваш цвет: - Оранжево-жёлтый — ученый

----------


## Kita

Էտ ոնց եղավ, որ ինձ մոտ 3 հատ եղավ :Blush: 
Ваш цвет: 	Фиолетовый или Индиго или Красный
Фиолетовый тип - провидец
Индиго — ищущий
Красный — победитель

----------


## Երկնային

_Голубой — сочувствующий_  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Իսկ իմ մոտ աուրայի գույնը կապույտ է (сочувствующий) կամ դեղնանարնջագույն(ученый) :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Оранжево-жёлтый — ученый  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Աուրա հաստատ գոյություն ունի... Ու կարծում եմ, մինչև չուսումնասիրես ողջ արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունը, բուդդիզմն ու պատմությունը, չես հասկանա, թե դա ինչ է, ինչպես կարելի է տեսնել...


Արևելյան փիլիսոփայության ու առավել ևս բուդդիզմի մեջ բնավ աուրայի մասին չի խոսվում: Համենայն դեպս, այն չկա հինդուիզմում, դաոսիզմում, բուդդիզմում, կոնֆուցիականությունում, սինտոիզմում ու ջայնիզմում: Աուրան նյուէյջերների, եթե չասենք հորինվածքը, ապա նորամուծությունն է:



> Բայց առանց այդ ամենի կարելի է զգալ աուրան... էն, ինչպես ասում են, 6 կամ 7-րդ զգայարանով, որը միգուցե հենց աուրան է, որը տարածվելով մարմնի շուրջը, "շփվում" է շրջակա աուրաների հետ:


Ցանկացած մարմին արձակում է էներգիա: Բջիջների միտոքոնդրիաներում քայքայվող ԱԵՖ-ի հաշվին՝ ջերմային, նեյրոնների հաշվին՝ էլեկտրամագնիսական, հոգևոր գործունեության հաշվին՝ եթերային, և այլն: Սրանք ոչ բոլորն են ուսումնասիրված, բայց նրանց մեծ մասը մարդն ընկալում է ենթագիտակցական մակարդակի վրա:
Եթե դուք վախենում եք, ապա ձեր զրուցակիցըգիտակցաբար, անգիտակցաբար կամ ենթագիտակցաբար միանգամի ընկալում է ձեր վախի հոտը, մարմնի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացումը, վարմուքի փոփոխությունը, ուղեղային գործունեության էլեկտրամագնիսական սիգնատուրան, եթերային դաշտի փոփոխությունը:
Սա պարզ օրինակ էր, որն ամբողջությամբ ու լրիվ գիտականորեն ապացուցում է ձեր նշած ֆենոմենները: Իսկ աուրա-կաղապար, իմ կարծիքով, չկա՝ դա սխալ հիպոթեզ է, ինչպես ֆլոգիստոնային տեսությունը:



> Ինձ էլ են ասում, թե խաղաղ, հանգստացնող աուրա ունեմ, բայց իմը երևի "մեծերին հանգստացնելու" գծով է մասնագիտացած, որովհետև երեխաներին քնեցենել ինձ երբեք չի հաջողվել... 
> Ես լավ հաղորդում եմ տեսել "ինդիգո" կոչվող մադրկանց մասին... Ինդիգոն առհասարակ կապույտի երանգներից մեկի անվանումն է, ու մարդիկ, ովքեր "ինդիգո" աուրա ունեն, շատ են տարբերվում մնացածից: Հաղորդումում ասվում էր, որ նման երեխաները չեն սիրում խաղալ մյուսների հետ, շատ են զգում խնամքի ու ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինելու կարիք, արագ են ընկնում դեպրեսիաների մեջ: Մեծանում են շատ տաղանդավոր, զբաղվում ինքնակրթությամբ ու ունենում շատ հետաքրքրություններ... Հաղորդման ընթացքում հիմնականում երեխաների-պատանիների էին ցույց տալիս, որոնցից մի քանիսը, բնականաբար, ՀԱՅ էին!!!  Հաղորդումը դիտելուց անմիջապես հետո Ինտերնետում սկսեցի համապատասխան տեղեկություններ փնտրել, "բուդդիզմով տարված" դասախոսիս հարցուփորձ արեցի, բայց դե մինչև լուրջ չուսումնասիրեմ, գլուխ չեմ հանի...
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ մեկը կոնկրետ գիտի՞, թե որ գույնի աուրան մարդկային որ տեսակին է համապատասխանում (դե մոտավորապես բոլորս էլ պատկերացնում ենք)։


Սրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ ինդիգոների թեմայում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Նկատեցի, որ վերջին էջերում հաճախակի էր արծարծվում այսպես կոչված «ինդիգոներին» տարբերելու հարցը:
> 
> *Այստեղ* կարելի է օնլայն տեստի միջոցով որոշել ձեր «աուրայի գույնը»: Զգուշացնեմ, որ բավականին երկար (100+ հարցերով) տեստ է:


Որպես հոգեբանությամբ զբաղվող ու թեստերի հետ մեծ փորձ ունեցող մարդ ասեմ, որ չարժի օնլայն թեստերին լուրջ վերաբերվել ցանկացած դեպքում, որովհետև կորում է անհատական մոտեցումը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ էլի...



> *Ваш цвет: 	Индиго*
> Индиго — ищущий
> Люди индиго познают жизнь с помощью   внутренних чувств и интуиции. Они - уравновешенны и очень чувствительны,  поддерживают глубокую связь с собственным внутренним миром. Их жизнь - долгий поиск великой истины. Их сознание всегда насыщено такой новизной и ясностью, которыми не наделён ни один из других типов.
> 
> Люди с аурой цвета индиго имеют сильную потребность выражать собственную духовность. Индиго рождаются, прекрасно осознавая, кем они являются и какова их миссия. Людям этого типа невозможно давать советы: что делать, как мыслить и чувствовать или объяснять в чём состоит правда. Они и так знают.
> 
> Индиго чрезвычайно правдивы. У них существует потребность жить в соответствии с высокими принципами и идеалами. Их внутренняя сила и власть питаются от связи с Богом или Любовью.
> 
> Индиго - это новые лидеры человечества, люди будущего. Им дано понимать законы человеческой жизни и правила, по которым живёт Вселенная и сила подтолкнуть человечество к духовному росту. Им не нужны факты и данные статистики, чтобы понять, что наша планета находится на пороге новых изменений.
> ...


Ընդամենը վերադասավորել ու հավաքել ա իրար գլխի իմ ընտրածները: Ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան:

----------

VisTolog (17.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ըստ իս՝ այս ամենը կատարյալ ...ություն է (բազմակետերի փոխարեն տեղադրել մտավոր թերզարգացածություն արտահայտող որևէ բառ): Ոչ թե աուրան է պայմանավորում մարդուն, այլ մարդն է պայմանավորում աուրան: Եթե, իհարկե, ընդհանրապես նման բան կա (ինչը ես խիստ կասկածում եմ): Էներգետիկ դաշտը այն չէ, որպես ինչ ներկայացվում է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.02.2009), Ֆրեյա (02.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Կիրլիանի կամ Կորոտկովի հայտնագործության մասին կարծում եմ լսած կլինեք. գիտական մեթոդով նկարահանվում է ինչպես մարդու այնպես էլ ցանկացած առարկայի էներգետիկ դաշտը և այդ ուղղությամբ շատ գիտափորձեր են արվել պարզապես ռուսերեն հավաքեք որոնման որևէ ծրագրում այդ անունները և նա ով ցանկություն ունի հետազոտելու ու գտնելու որ աուրան հիմա շատ հասարակ նկարահանվում է ու բազմաթիվ գիտական աշխատություններ ու գրքեր են գրվել այդ մասին և դա արդեն միֆ չէ այլ գիտական փաստ։ Շատ կայքեր կան տամ ուղղակի մի քանիսն. 

*Семен Давидович Кирлиан*

*Эффект Кирлиана: история открытия, принцип, статьи и сайты*

*
ЭФФЕКТ КИРЛИАН*

*СВЕТ ПОСЛЕ ЖИЗНИ*

*АУРА* _ Ընդհանուր աուրաի մասին։
*
Մի կողմ թողենք հավատալ-չհավատալը, առաջադեմ գիտությամբ հետաքրքրվենք ու գիտությամբ զբաղվենք։*

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերևում *Rhayader*-ը արդեն մասամբ նշեց. մարդու օրգանիզմում սապիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումից ստացվող էներգիան բնավ կապ չունի ինչ-որ հոգևոր / միստիկ / օկկուլտիստական ոլորտների հետ, այլ մարդու նորմալ կենսագործունեության ամենասովորական նշանն է: Եվ այն, որ այդ էներգիան կարելի է օգտագործել (ինչպես ակամա, այնպես էլ՝ կամավոր՝ ուղղորդված), ընդհանրապես չի վկայում «ի վերուստների», «կարմաների», «սանսարաների», «շնորհների» և նման այլ խճճուկների մասին: Սա ֆիզիկական աշխարհ է, և այստեղ եղած բոլոր երևույթները բացառապես ֆիզիկական հիմք ունեն:

----------


## ihusik

Ամեն բան էլ նյութական է. առանց նյութի, առանց մատերիայի չկա ոչինչ. աուրան էլ, միտքն ու զգացմունքներն էլ նյութական են, ինչպես և հոգին կամ այլ նման բաներ, բայց նրանցից ամեն մեկն ունի իր նրբությունն ու իր տատանումների ոլորտը։ Պարզապես մի փորձեք ամեն բանի զուտ նեղ ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից նաեք, այլ գոնե ընդունեք, որ նյութն էլ անվերջ է և չունի սահմաններ, այլապես ինքներս մեզ փակուղու մեջ կդնենք։

Եթե ձեր ասած զուտ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը լիներ պատճառն, ապա միտքը կամ զգացմունքը չէր փոխի այն էներգետիկ դաշտի կամ աուրայի գույնը, ծավալը կամ այլ պարամետրեր, ինչը այդպես չէ ու դա փորձերով պարզված բան է։ Կամ ունեք ա՞յլ բացատրություն դրան։

Իմիջիայլոց, աուրա ունեն ոչ միայն մարդիկ, այլ նաև կենդանիները, բուսական աշխարհն ու ամեն ամեն բան լինի իր, առարկա նույնիսկ։

----------


## Հայկօ

*ihusik* Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ համաձայն եմ գրածիդ հետ, բացառությամբ սրա.



> Եթե ձեր ասած զուտ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը լիներ պատճառն, ապա միտքը կամ զգացմունքը չէր փոխի այն էներգետիկ դաշտի կամ աուրայի գույնը, ծավալը կամ այլ պարամետրեր, ինչը այդպես չէ ու դա փորձերով պարզված բան է։ Կամ ունեք ա՞յլ բացատրություն դրան։


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ մտքերն ու զգացմունքները նյութական չեն (նյութական հիմք չունեն):

----------


## Sunny Stream

Իսկ ես մատերիալիստ չեմ: Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հավատում եմ հոգու գոյությանը, հավատում եմ գերբնական ուժին ու մարդու` այդ գերբնականի մասնիկը լինելուն... ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդիկ ու իրերն ունեն էներգիա: Գիտությունը կարող է բացատրել մարդու գիտակցական կողմը, օգնել դրա զարգանալուն, դա հրաշալի է, բայց դրանով սահմանափակվելը չեմ ընդունում: Ախր... բավական են *մայր*, *ծնունդ*, *նոր կյանք* և նման հասկացությունները, որ ի չիք դառնա ամեն նյութական բան, ախր այս ամենը ոտքով-գլխով հոգևոր են, ինչ բացատրություն ուզում եք` տվեք, բայց այս հասկացությունների մեջ կա *արարչագործություն*: Ինձ համար, դա վեր է մատերիայից:
Կարծում եմ, գիտությունը դեռևս մասամբ կարող է բացատրել աշխարհն ու մարդուն: Չէ՞ որ դեռ որևէ ամբողջական գիտական բացատրություն չկա երազների, տելեպատիայի, հիպնոսի և մարդու անգիտակցական ու ենթագիտակցական ոլորտների այլ դրսևորումների համար: Աուրան էլ հերթական չբացահայտված երևույթն է... ես չգիտեմ, թե մասնագետները այն ինչպես են բնորոշում, չեմ էլ ուզում որևէ սահմանման մեջ դնել, այն ինձ համար նույնացվում է հոգու, մարդու` իր շուրջը տարածած էներգիայի, հետ: Սրա մեջ կա ինֆորմացիա, կա վերաբերմունք, կա ջերմություն կամ սառնություն, կա սեր ու ատելություն... կարծում եմ այս ամենը հազիվ թե հնարավոր լինի գտնել բջիջների արտադրած էներգիայում:

----------

ihusik (03.02.2009), Yellow Raven (03.02.2009), Սելավի (03.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ես մատերիալիստ չեմ: Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հավատում եմ հոգու գոյությանը, հավատում եմ գերբնական ուժին ու մարդու` այդ գերբնականի մասնիկը լինելուն...


Հավատացողի հականիշը միայն մատերիալիստը չէ  :Wink: : Կարելի է լինել աթեիստ, ագնոստիկ, նիհիլիստ, ի վերջո...




> կարծում եմ այս ամենը հազիվ թե հնարավոր լինի գտնել բջիջների արտադրած էներգիայում:


Հավատա՝ հնարավոր է: Քո զգացածը, իհարկե, այդ նույն էներգիան չէ, կոպիտ ասած. օրգանիզմը դա համապատասխան ձևերով մշակում է, փոփոխում և օգտագործում՝ ըստ տվյալ պահի իր պահանջների ու միջավայրի:

Բոլոր արվեստի գործերը, բոլոր հռչակավոր սխրաքները, բոլոր մեծագույն հայտնագործությունները չէին լինի, եթե չլիներ սպիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումը  :Smile: :

----------

Jarre (03.02.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բոլոր արվեստի գործերը, բոլոր հռչակավոր սխրաքները, բոլոր մեծագույն հայտնագործությունները չէին լինի, եթե չլիներ սպիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումը :


Չէ', էդ կենսական պահանջ ա, բայց եթե միակ պարտադիր պայմանը լիներ, թող որ իմ էս գրառումներն էլ մի-մի արվեստի գործ կամ սխրանք համարվեին!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հավատացողի հականիշը միայն մատերիալիստը չէ : Կարելի է լինել աթեիստ, ագնոստիկ, նիհիլիստ, ի վերջո...


ճիշտ ես, բայց աթեիստը կարող է՞ մատերիալիստ չլինել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ճիշտ ես, բայց աթեիստը կարող է՞ մատերիալիստ չլինել


Ինչու՞ ոչ: Աստծուց բացի հավատալու բազմաթիվ այլ օբյեկտներ կան  :Smile: :




> Չէ', էդ կենսական պահանջ ա, բայց եթե միակ պարտադիր պայմանը լիներ, թող որ իմ էս գրառումներն էլ մի-մի արվեստի գործ կամ սխրանք համարվեին!!!


Հենց դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, որ այդ էներգիան փոխակերպվում է՝ ըստ անհարժեշտության ու ըստ տվյալ պահի պահանջների: Չէ՛, ոչ թե փոխակերպվում է, այլ՝ ուղղորդվում: Նույն քարից մեկը «պադագոլնիկ» է սարքում, մյուսը՝ Դավիթ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հենց դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, որ այդ էներգիան փոխակերպվում է՝ ըստ անհարժեշտության ու ըստ տվյալ պահի պահանջների: Չէ՛, ոչ թե փոխակերպվում է, այլ՝ ուղղորդվում: Նույն քարից մեկը «պադագոլնիկ» է սարքում, մյուսը՝ Դավիթ:


Բայց եթե ամեն ինչ էդքան տրամաբանական է ու ըմբռնելի, եթե էդ ամենը մարդու ձեռքում է, ինչի՞ էդ բանաձևը չես բացահայտում, էդ ուղղորդումը չես ստանում ու Դավիթ ստեղծում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց եթե ամեն ինչ էդքան տրամաբանական է ու ըմբռնելի, եթե էդ ամենը մարդու ձեռքում է, ինչի՞ էդ բանաձևը չես բացահայտում, էդ ուղղորդումը չես ստանում ու Դավիթ ստեղծում:


Որովհետև բանաձև չկա: Կա մարդ: Մեկը կարողացել է որպես անհատ ձևավորվել այնպիսին, որ ստեղծագործում է, հայտնագործում է, արարում է, մի խոսքով՝ զբաղվում է քո ասած «հոգևոր» գործունեությամբ: Դրան հազարումի բաներ կարող են նպաստել՝ միջավայր, կրթություն, ժառանգականություն, պուճուր վախտ աչքի դեմը ավտոյի տակ ընկած կատու և այլն: Իսկ մյուսը դրան չի հասել: Կամ՝ ինքը իր համար հասել է, բայց շրջապատող աշխարհը դեռ չի հասել:

Իսկ նյութեղենն ու ֆիզիկականը դեռ միշտ չէ, որ տրամաբանական ու ըմբռնելի են լինում: Այլապես՝ բոլոր բնական գիտությունները կկորցնեին իրենց իմաստը: Սակայն սա չի նշանակում նաև, որ այն, ինչ անըմբռնելի է, «ոգեղեն է» և երբեք էլ լիովին չի հասկացվի: Պարզապես՝ դեռ ինչ-ինչ տվյալներ, ինչ-ինչ փորձարկումներ, մեխանիզմներ, գիտելիքներ պակաս են՝ դրան հասնելու համար: Աստիճանաբար ամեն ինչ կպարզվի: Իսկ մինչ այդ չիմացած բաների մասին ուղղակի պետք է ասել, որ մենք դա չգիտենք ու վերջ, ոչ թե հազարումի բացատրություն փնտրել ու առաջարկել, ինչ է թե՝ անպայման մի բան ասվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ էլի...
> 
> Ընդամենը վերադասավորել ու հավաքել ա իրար գլխի իմ ընտրածները: Ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան:


Չէ, տեքստերը ոնց-որ թե ստանդարտ են, ուղղակի նայում ա, թե որ տիպի պատասխաններն ես ավելի շատ նշել, համապատասխան կետն ա բերում: Դրա համար ես որոշեցի մի քիչ հակասական պատասխաններ տալ (որոնք իրականում հակասական չէին) ու համակարգը տեսավ, որ իմ երեք տարբեր գույների վերաբերվող պատասխաններ եմ տվել: Չափազանց պարզ, պրիմիտիվ ծրագիր էր կարծես թե, ու բնականաբար խիստ անլուրջ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէ, տեքստերը ոնց-որ թե ստանդարտ են, ուղղակի նայում ա, թե որ տիպի պատասխաններն ես ավելի շատ նշել, համապատասխան կետն ա բերում: Դրա համար ես որոշեցի մի քիչ հակասական պատասխաններ տալ (որոնք իրականում հակասական չէին) ու համակարգը տեսավ, որ իմ երեք տարբեր գույների վերաբերվող պատասխաններ եմ տվել: Չափազանց պարզ, պրիմիտիվ ծրագիր էր կարծես թե, ու բնականաբար խիստ անլուրջ:


Իմ մոտ հարցերը կրկնվում էին, մեկ մեկ նույն հարցը տարբեր ձևակերպումներ էր հայտնվում: Կեսից էլ ահավոր հոգնեցի ու սկսեցի անկապ պատասխաններ տալ առանց մտածելու: Մի խոսքով ժամանակի անտեղի կորուստ....  :Bad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Ամեն բան էլ նյութական է. առանց նյութի, առանց մատերիայի չկա ոչինչ. աուրան էլ, միտքն ու զգացմունքներն էլ նյութական են, ինչպես և հոգին կամ այլ նման բաներ, բայց նրանցից ամեն մեկն ունի իր նրբությունն ու իր տատանումների ոլորտը։ Պարզապես մի փորձեք ամեն բանի զուտ նեղ ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից նաեք, այլ գոնե ընդունեք, որ նյութն էլ անվերջ է և չունի սահմաններ, այլապես ինքներս մեզ փակուղու մեջ կդնենք։
> 
> Եթե ձեր ասած զուտ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը լիներ պատճառն, ապա միտքը կամ զգացմունքը չէր փոխի այն էներգետիկ դաշտի կամ աուրայի գույնը, ծավալը կամ այլ պարամետրեր, ինչը այդպես չէ ու դա փորձերով պարզված բան է։ Կամ ունեք ա՞յլ բացատրություն դրան։
> 
> Իմիջիայլոց, աուրա ունեն ոչ միայն մարդիկ, այլ նաև կենդանիները, բուսական աշխարհն ու ամեն ամեն բան լինի իր, առարկա նույնիսկ։





> *ihusik* Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ համաձայն եմ գրածիդ հետ, բացառությամբ սրա.
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ մտքերն ու զգացմունքները նյութական չեն (նյութական հիմք չունեն):


Գրառումս ուշադիր մեկ անգամ էլ նաի, հենց առաջին տողն ու նրա շարունակությունը...
Հենց ես էլ դա եմ ասում, որ ամեն բան էլ գոյություն ունեցող նյութ է ու առանց նրա ոչինչ չի կարող լինել, բայց նյութ ասածն պետք է ավելի լայն հասկանալ այլ ոչ միայն կարծր նյութը. հազարավոր ալիքներ ու նուրբ մատերիայի տեսակներ կան, որոնք նկարահանվում են ու գիտականորեն ապացուցվում եթե ձեր ժամանակից տրամադրեք դրանք ուսումնասիրելու, որն անհամեմատ լուրջ բան է, քան ինտերնետային թեստերը։




> ...մարդու օրգանիզմում սապիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումից ստացվող էներգիան բնավ կապ չունի ինչ-որ հոգևոր / միստիկ / օկկուլտիստական ոլորտների հետ, այլ մարդու նորմալ կենսագործունեության ամենասովորական նշանն է::


Այդ դեպքում բացատրի, թե ինչպե՞ս է լինում, որ էներգետիկ դաշտ ունեն բոլոր անշունչ կոչվող առարկաներն էլ ու դրանք նկարահանում են գիտնականները։ Այն կայքերը որ ուսումնասիրես կգտնես ասենք արծաթյա խաչի կամ հասարակ մետաղադրամի նկարած էներգետիկ դաշտը կամ հենց ինքը աուրան։

Եթե կան գիտական ապացույցներ հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ դրանք չնդունենք, թե՞ այդ գիտնականներից մենք մեզ բանիմաց ենք համարում։

----------


## ihusik

Կիրլյան ապարատի հիման վրա նկարած մի ծաղկի ու նրա աուրայի նկար էլ տեղադնեմ՝
նվիրելով այն Դար Ակումբի բոլոր գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին։  :Smile: 
Հա չմոռանամ ավելացնել. համակարգչային էֆեկտ չէ։  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.02.2009), Apsara (03.02.2009), Selene (03.02.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հուսիկ ջան, շնորհակալություն, բայց չնեղանաս,



> Հա չմոռանամ ավելացնել. համակարգչային էֆեկտ չէ։


սրան մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս ... ես տեսել էի էս նկարները... ախր շա~տ անբնական են, գոնե էդ օբյեկտները լինեին նորմալ միջավայրում, գուցե ավելի բնական տեսք ունենար: Էդ խաչի վրայի գրվածքն էնպիսի տարածական ստվեր ունի, որ ոնց որ հետո ավելացրած լինի: Ոչ թե երևույթին չեմ հավատում, այլ հենց նկարներին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ամեն բան էլ նյութական է. առանց նյութի, առանց մատերիայի չկա ոչինչ. աուրան էլ, միտքն ու զգացմունքներն էլ նյութական են, ինչպես և հոգին կամ այլ նման բաներ





> Եթե ձեր ասած զուտ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը լիներ պատճառն, ապա միտքը կամ զգացմունքը չէր փոխի այն էներգետիկ դաշտի կամ աուրայի գույնը, ծավալը կամ այլ պարամետրեր


Գրառումդ կարդացել եմ: Սակայն այս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են:


> եթե ձեր ժամանակից տրամադրեք դրանք ուսումնասիրելու, որն անհամեմատ լուրջ բան է, քան ինտերնետային թեստերը։


Եթե գրառումդ նախատեսված էր տեստի՝ իմ դրած հղումը քամահրելու համար, ապա նկատիր, որ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ արտահայտել իմ հիացմունքը տվյալ տեստի նկատմամբ, ավելին՝ գրառմանս հաջորդած՝ տեստին պատասխանողների շարքում չկա իմ անունը: Արի խոսենք փաստերով ու տրամաբանությամբ, առողջ բանավեճն էլ անձնական վիրավորանք չհամարենք:




> Այդ դեպքում բացատրի, թե ինչպե՞ս է լինում, որ էներգետիկ դաշտ ունեն բոլոր անշունչ կոչվող առարկաներն էլ ու դրանք նկարահանում են գիտնականները։ Այն կայքերը որ ուսումնասիրես կգտնես ասենք արծաթյա խաչի կամ հասարակ մետաղադրամի նկարած էներգետիկ դաշտը կամ հենց ինքը աուրան։  Եթե կան գիտական ապացույցներ հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ դրանք չնդունենք, թե՞ այդ գիտնականներից մենք մեզ բանիմաց ենք համարում։


Հարգելի *ihusik*, մոտ կես դար առաջ Էյնշտեյնի ձևակերպած հանճարեղ բանաձևից բխում է, որ մասսան ոչ այլինչ է, քան չափազանց մեծ խտություն ունեցող էներգիա: Ի դեպ՝ միստիֆիկացնողներն ու ջուր պղտորող շառլատանները շատ հաճախ որպես ելակետ ու հիմք ընտրում են հենց իսկական գիտության ձեռքբերումները: Լազերը դառնում է «մահվան ճառագայթ», օթերևութաբանական զոնդը՝ «թռչող ափսե», ամենասովորական դաշտը՝ «աուրա»:

Իսկ էներգետիկ դաշտը չափազանց ընդգրկուն հասկացություն է. այն կարող է լինել ինչ ասես՝ սովորական մագնիսացածությունից մինչև հյուսիսափայլ: Նման ճչացող գրառմամբ խաչի «նկարը» համարում եմ էժանագին հնարք, իսկ տակի վարդի նրարի բոլոր պիքսելների արանքներից պարզ երևում է Ֆոտոշոփի պոչը: Նկարը, անշուշտ, լավն է, բայց գեղեցիկ սեռին նվիրվելուց բացի այլ բանի պիտանի չէ:

Հընթացս՝ արդյոք դու չե՞ս պնդում, որ խաչն ու մետաղադրամն էլ «հոգի» ունեն: Նախորդ բոլոր գրառումներիցդ սա է բխում (աուրայի՝ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ հոգևոր բնույթ, «նուրբ ոլորտներ» և այլն):

----------


## Rhayader

> Վերևում *Rhayader*-ը արդեն մասամբ նշեց. մարդու օրգանիզմում սապիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումից ստացվող էներգիան բնավ կապ չունի ինչ-որ հոգևոր / միստիկ / օկկուլտիստական ոլորտների հետ, այլ մարդու նորմալ կենսագործունեության ամենասովորական նշանն է: Եվ այն, որ այդ էներգիան կարելի է օգտագործել (ինչպես ակամա, այնպես էլ՝ կամավոր՝ ուղղորդված), ընդհանրապես չի վկայում «ի վերուստների», «կարմաների», «սանսարաների», «շնորհների» և նման այլ խճճուկների մասին: Սա ֆիզիկական աշխարհ է, և այստեղ եղած բոլոր երևույթները բացառապես ֆիզիկական հիմք ունեն:


Հայկօ, կարծում եմ, չարժի պնդել, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք բոլոր հնարավոր երևույթները: Բայց, ինչ էլ դա լինի, կարծում եմ, խելքին մոտ բացատրություն կունենա:
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ այն մտքիդդ հետ, որ մարդն է պայմանավորում աուրան:
Իսկ թե ինչ գույնի է մարդու ճառագայթումը՝ նույնն է, ինչ ասել «Աշոտը ժպտադեմ մարդ է»:

----------

Հայկօ (04.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, կարծում եմ, չարժի պնդել, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք բոլոր հնարավոր երևույթները: Բայց, ինչ էլ դա լինի, կարծում եմ, խելքին մոտ բացատրություն կունենա:


Ասածս հենց սա է: Վաղ թե ուշ ամեն ինչ ապացուցվելու է, հաստատվելու է, հասկացվելու ու ճանաչվելու է: Ես հավատում եմ գիտության ու մարդկային մտքի ուժին: Կարելի է ասել՝ հենց մենակ դրան եմ հավատում: Պարզապես՝ «խելքին մոտը» մի քիչ լայն հասկացություն է և, ցավոք, պայմանավորված է նաև որևէ կամայական սուբյեկտի խելքով կամ խելքի բացակայությամբ: Այն, ինչ մեկի համար խելքին մոտ է, մյուսի համար հանելուկ է: Ասում են՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ իմաստունը դեռ ճշմարտություն է որոնում, հիմարն այն արդեն գտել է: Եվ բոլորիդ խնդրում-աղաչում եմ գրառումս վիրավորանք չհամարել, բնավ նման միտք չեմ ունեցել և չունեմ: Հարգում եմ բոլոր կարծիքները, պատրաստ եմ բոլորին լսել, եթե ինձ էլ կլսեն:

Կրկնեմ իմ սիրած ասույթը. դժվար է սև կատու բռնել մութ սենյակում, մանավադ եթե այնտեղ կատու չկա: Եվ ի՞նչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս  :Smile: :

----------

Morpheus_NS (05.02.2009), Rhayader (04.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Գրառումդ կարդացել եմ: Սակայն այս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են:
> Եթե գրառումդ նախատեսված էր տեստի՝ իմ դրած հղումը քամահրելու համար, ապա նկատիր, որ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ արտահայտել իմ հիացմունքը տվյալ տեստի նկատմամբ, ավելին՝ գրառմանս հաջորդած՝ տեստին պատասխանողների շարքում չկա իմ անունը: Արի խոսենք փաստերով ու տրամաբանությամբ, առողջ բանավեճն էլ անձնական վիրավորանք չհամարենք::


 1.Հակասություն ես չեմ տեսնում 2.Դու ասել ես այն ինչ ես ու որպես քամահրանք չպետք է որ ասածս ընդունեիր ու որ ինքդ էլ ասում ես հիացմունք չես արտահայտել ու ինքդ էլ չես ժամանակ ծախսել այդ թեստի վրա հենց խոսում է այն մասին, որ միակարծիք ենք։






> Հարգելի *ihusik*, մոտ կես դար առաջ Էյնշտեյնի ձևակերպած հանճարեղ բանաձևից բխում է, որ մասսան ոչ այլինչ է, քան չափազանց մեծ խտություն ունեցող էներգիա: Ի դեպ՝ միստիֆիկացնողներն ու ջուր պղտորող շառլատանները շատ հաճախ որպես ելակետ ու հիմք ընտրում են հենց իսկական գիտության ձեռքբերումները: Լազերը դառնում է «մահվան ճառագայթ», օթերևութաբանական զոնդը՝ «թռչող ափսե», ամենասովորական դաշտը՝ «աուրա»::


 Շառլատաններին մի կողմ թողենք :Smile:  իսկ դու ինքդ ինչու՞ չես վերցնում մեջբերածդ Այնշտայնի միտքն ու զարգացնում, որպեսզի ստանաս ոչ այն ֆանտաստիկ մտահանգումները, որ գրել եմ այստեղ։ Եթե հանճարեղ Այնշտայնի ձևակերպած հանճարեղ բանաձևից բխում է, որ մասսան ոչ այլինչ է, քան չափազանց մեծ խտություն ունեցող էներգիա, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել որ կա այլ մասսա ունեցող նյութ, մատերիա, որում էներգիայի խտությունն այդ աստիճան մեծ չէ և անցում կատարել կոպիտ մատերիայի տեսակից ավելի նուրբ մատերիայի տեսակի գոյությանը, որը գիտականորեն այժմ էլ ապացուցվում է, որոնց չգիտեմ ինչու մի տեսակ թերահավատորեն ես մոտենում (ներքևի գրառումդ դրա ապացույցն է). ախր դրանք հոմ հավատքի հետ կապ չունեն այդ գիտնականները կամ նրանց կատարած ֆիզիկական փորձարկումները։ Երբ մեկն հավատում է մի Իմաստունի խոսքին մյուսը կարող է նրան Իմաստուն չհամարել ու կարծել, որ նա ով հավատում է մոլորվել է ու ենթարկվել առաջինի ազդեցությանը, բայց ինչպե՞ս դա կարելի է ասել գիտական փաստերի հանդեպ, որոնք այժմ հենց ապացուցված են ու էլ հավատալ-չհավատալն դեր չի խաղում այլ սոսկ չոր գիտական փաստերը։




> Իսկ էներգետիկ դաշտը չափազանց ընդգրկուն հասկացություն է. այն կարող է լինել ինչ ասես՝ սովորական մագնիսացածությունից մինչև հյուսիսափայլ: Նման ճչացող գրառմամբ խաչի «նկարը» համարում եմ էժանագին հնարք, իսկ տակի վարդի նրարի բոլոր պիքսելների արանքներից պարզ երևում է Ֆոտոշոփի պոչը: Նկարը, անշուշտ, լավն է, բայց գեղեցիկ սեռին նվիրվելուց բացի այլ բանի պիտանի չէ:
> 
> Հընթացս՝ արդյոք դու չե՞ս պնդում, որ խաչն ու մետաղադրամն էլ «հոգի» ունեն: Նախորդ բոլոր գրառումներիցդ սա է բխում (աուրայի՝ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ հոգևոր բնույթ, «նուրբ ոլորտներ» և այլն):


 Կրկին զարմանում եմ, որ հերքում ես մի գիտական սարքի գոյություն, որը ինքդ էլ կարող ես սարքել եթե մեծ ցանկություն ունենաս։ Դու սթափ մտածող անձնավորություն ես ինչը շատ գովելի է, բայց հերքել իրական գոյություն ունեցող գիտական սարքավորումը դա չեմ հասկանում։ Իսկ այդ սարքավորումը ստեղծվել է կես դարից էլ առաջ ու կարող ես գտնել դրա գործելու համակարգն ու ինքդ կառուցես, եթե ֆինանսները ներեն կարող ես նաև պարզապես գնես. վաճառքում էլ կա։ :Smile: 

Այո պնդում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, կենդանի, բույս կամ անշունչ իր ունի աուրա՝ համապատասխան իրեն բնույթի էներգետիկ դաշտը, բայց դա այն նույն հոգին չէ բնականաբար, որ ունի մարդ։ 




> Ասածս հենց սա է: *Վաղ թե ուշ ամեն ինչ ապացուցվելու է, հաստատվելու է, հասկացվելու ու ճանաչվելու է: Ես հավատում եմ գիտության ու մարդկային մտքի ուժին: Կարելի է ասել՝ հենց մենակ դրան եմ հավատում:* :


 Հիանալի է :Smile:  շատ ճիշտ ես... բայց իմ ասածը միայն նա է, որ հենց հիմա էլ կա այդ գիտությունն ու այն մտածողները, գիտնականները, որոնք ապացուցում են այն ինչ ես այստեղ ներկայացնում եմ ու միակ գրառումներ անելու մղումը հիմա իմ մոտ այն է, որ այդ նոր գիտական փաստերը ներկայացնեմ իմ հարգելի Ակումբականներին՝ երիտասարդ ու ազատ մտածողություն ունեցող անհատներին։ Բայց զարմանում ու ցավում եմ երբեմն էլ, որ ինչպես նախկինում հավատքի դեպքում էր, այժմ էլ գիտական փաստը կարող է չընդունվի ու կեղծ համարվի։




> Այն, ինչ մեկի համար խելքին մոտ է, մյուսի համար հանելուկ է: Ասում են՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ իմաստունը դեռ ճշմարտություն է որոնում, հիմարն այն արդեն գտել է::


 Այստեղի վերջին միտքդ ճիշտ է, միայն ուղիղ հակառակ վերցրած :Smile:  


> *Եվ բոլորիդ խնդրում-աղաչում եմ գրառումս վիրավորանք չհամարել, բնավ նման միտք չեմ ունեցել և չունեմ: Հարգում եմ բոլոր կարծիքները, պատրաստ եմ բոլորին լսել, եթե ինձ էլ կլսեն:*:


 Միանում եմ խոսքերիդ։




> Կրկնեմ իմ սիրած ասույթը. դժվար է սև կատու բռնել մութ սենյակում, մանավադ եթե այնտեղ կատու չկա: Եվ ի՞նչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս :


 Սրանք իմ սիրած խոսքերն էլ են :Smile:  ու նաև. *Ով փնտրում է՝ նա գտնում է։*

Եթե ձեր ասած զուտ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը լիներ պատճառն (*մարդու օրգանիզմում սապիտակուց-ճարպ-ածխաջրերի ճեղքումից ստացվող էներգիան*), ապա միտքը կամ զգացմունքը չէր փոխի այն էներգետիկ դաշտի կամ աուրայի գույնը, ծավալը կամ այլ պարամետրեր, ինչը այդպես չէ ու դա փորձերով պարզված բան է։ Կամ ունեք ա՞յլ բացատրություն դրան։

Ուզում էի ասել, որ գիտականորեն սարքավորումով նկարած ու պարզված է, որ առարկան էլ ունի աուրա ու որ ձեր առաջ քաշած ենթադրությանը հերքում է հենց այդ փաստը։ Սակայն որքան հասկացա հարցին պատասխանեցիք կես դարյա այդ հայտնագործած գիտնականի սարքավորումը փոշուն հավասարեցնելո՞վ ու չցանկանալով այն պարզապես ընդունե՞լ։  :Smile:  Կարծում ես այդպե՞ս պետք է անի գիտության ու մարդու մտքի ուժին հավատողը։

Հուսով եմ, գրեթե վստահ, որ երկար գրառումս չի ընդունվի որպես հակա ինչ է թե մի բան գրելու ու սեփական կարծիքը պնդելու փորձ։ Ոչ, գրում եմ պարզապես որ միասին գտնենք մեր երկուսիս համար անհրաժեշտ միակ ճշմարտությունը ու դրա համար դիմում եմ միայն գիտությանն ու մարդու մտքի ուժին։ :Smile:

----------

Apsara (04.02.2009), Chilly (05.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Հուսիկ, ես ճառագայթման մի քանի ձևեր օրինակ բերեցի:
Ի միջի այլոց, էմոցիաներն իրականում ազդում են նյութափոխանակության վրա, հետևաբար՝ նաև ջերմային ճառագայթման էներգետիկայի վրա:

----------


## ihusik

Ավելի մանրամասն կգրե՞ս այդ մասին. մասնավորապես ասենք ինչպե՞ս դա կարող է որևէ առարկայի աուրայի կամ էներգիայի նկարահանման ժամանակ տարբեր գունային կամ լուսային փոփոխություններ թողնի։

----------


## Rhayader

> Ավելի մանրամասն կգրե՞ս այդ մասին. մասնավորապես ասենք ինչպե՞ս դա կարող է որևէ առարկայի աուրայի կամ էներգիայի նկարահանման ժամանակ տարբեր գունային կամ լուսային փոփոխություններ թողնի։


Նյարդային, էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթումն, օրինակ, ունի հաճախականություններ, որոնք լուսայինի փոխակերպելիս կարելի է դրանք արտապատկերել, կստացվի քո աուրայի նման մի բան: Բացի դրանից, հոգևոր՝ եթերային ճառագայթումն էլ, հավանական է, օժտված լինի նման հատկանիշներով: Ջերմային ճառագայթումը հույժ ինքրակարմիր է: Ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթումը կրում է մասնիկային, ոչ թե ալիքային բնույթ, հետևաբար այս նկարագրությունների հետ կապ չունի, բայցց կարող է ազդել վերևում նշված ալիքային ճառագայթումների վրա:
Իսկ հիմա դու ասա, ի՞նչ հիմունքով է աշխատում քո ասած սարքն ու ի՞նչ զգայուն նյութի միջոցով է ընկալում ձեր այսպես կոչված «աուրան»:

----------


## ihusik

*Rhayader* տեղադրածս այս մասին այդքան կայքերից ոչ մեկը չե՞ս այցելել :Smile:  Կներես, որ հարցիդ հարցով եմ պատասխանում, բայց նրանցից գրեթե բոլորի մեջ էլ ասվում է այդ մասին։ Հեղինակը հեռու է եղել, որևէ հոգևոր մղումից դրդված մի սարքավորում հնարելուց, բայց պատահականորեն տեսել է, որ բարձր հաճախականության հոսանքի մոտակայքում իրերն մի տեսակ լուսարձակում են և դա նկատելով այն ռուսական կոմունիզմի ժամանակներում որոշում է փորձեր դնել իհարկե չխրախուսվող նախկին այդ կարգերի իշխանությունների կողմից ու երկար ժամանակ այդ պատճառով այդ հայտնագործության մասին լռության մատնվելով այն հասավ մեր օրերը։ Չնայած գիտականորեն այն ճանաչվել է այդ թվերին էլ, բայց այդքան չի գրվել կամ խոսվել։ Մեխանիզմն այսպիսին է. բարձր հաճախականության հոսանքի տակ նկարահանվում է տվյալ իրը։

Պետք է ասեմ, որ իրականում այն աուրա կոչելը սխալ է նույնիսկ, քանզի աուրայի մեջ մտնում են մարդու մի շարք մարմինների (ֆիզիկական և նուրբ- ի դեպ վերջինը հենց կապված է նաև նյարդերի հետ, որի մասին գրել էիր դու) արդյունքը իրենց հատուկ գունային երանգներով ամեն մեկին իրեն համապատասխան։

Կիրլյան ապարատի պատրաստման մի քանի *սխեմաներ կան այստեղ*, որոնք կարելի է սեփական ուժերով պատրաստել։ Շատ կուզենայի, որ տեխնիկական այս ճյուղից բանիմաց մեր Ակումբցիներից մեկը փորձեր այն պատրաստել ու հետո մեզ ավելի մանրամասն ներկայացներ :Smile:  այ հետաքրքիր կլիներ :Wink:  կարծում եմ այնքան էլ դժվար չէ ու գուցե ընկերոջս հետ ես էլ այստեղ փորձեմ դա անել :Smile:  Ահա այդ սարքավորման պատրաստման *մեկ այլ կայք։*

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի ihusik, մոտ կես դար առաջ Էյնշտեյնի ձևակերպած հանճարեղ բանաձևից բխում է, որ մասսան ոչ այլինչ է, քան չափազանց մեծ խտություն ունեցող էներգիա: Ի դեպ՝ միստիֆիկացնողներն ու ջուր պղտորող շառլատանները շատ հաճախ որպես ելակետ ու հիմք ընտրում են հենց իսկական գիտության ձեռքբերումները: Լազերը դառնում է «մահվան ճառագայթ», օթերևութաբանական զոնդը՝ «թռչող ափսե», ամենասովորական դաշտը՝ «աուրա»:


ՍՏՈՊ… Պետք չի այդպես հեգնանքով խոսել…
Նախ, մինչև հանճարեղ Էյնշտեյնի ձևակերպած հանճարեղ բանաձև, մարդկությանը շատ վախուց հայտնի է եղել այդ էներգիան… խոսքը վերաբերվում է մարդկային էներգետիկ դաշտին՝ աուրային ու բիոդաշտին, որոնց մասին մարդիկ գիտեյին դեռ Մ.Թ.Ա.-ից առաջ:
Եղել են ու կան մարդիկ որոնք կարողանում են, առանց որևէ ֆոկուսների, այրել իրենց դիմացը գնտվող առարկաները կամ շարժել դրանք…
Եվ վերջում… Գիտությանը դեռևս անհայտ մեկ այլ երևույթի մասին՝ «մոմի էֆեկտը», որի ժամանակ մարդիկ ամբողջովին այրվում են: Թեև որոշ գիտնականեր փորձում են ինչ-ինչ ձևերով բացատրել այդ երևույթը, բայց այդ  բացատրությունները շատ անորոշ են… Բացատրում են մարդու բարձր էներգետիկ դաշտի առկայությամբ և այլն

----------

Chilly (05.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող ջան Ջերմային ճառագայթման մասին լսե՞լ եք... գիտեք կոպեկներն էլ դրանից ունեն խաչերն էլ.. ծաղիկները ..   :Smile:  Այն ամենը ինչ նյութական է

----------


## ihusik

> Ժող ջան Ջերմային ճառագայթման մասին լսե՞լ եք... գիտեք կոպեկներն էլ դրանից ունեն խաչերն էլ.. ծաղիկները ..   Այն ամենը ինչ նյութական է


Եթե այդպես լիներ ուրեմն նույն ջերմաստիճանն ունեցող ցանկացած առարկա էլ որ վերցնեինք նույն գունային լուսարձակումը կունենար, ինչը այդպես չէ ու հետևաբար դա չի կարող ճշմարիտ լինել։

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե այդպես լիներ ուրեմն նույն ջերմաստիճանն ունեցող ցանկացած առարկա էլ որ վերցնեինք նույն գունային լուսարձակումը կունենար, ինչը այդպես չէ ու հետևաբար դա չի կարող ճշմարիտ լինել։


Էսօրվաթվային աշխարհում /քանի որ մենակ այսօր են նկարել/ ցանկացած մարդու որ սպեկտրալ նկար անես 1000 ու մի ձևի գույն կերևա...

----------


## Rhayader

Կիրլիանի էֆֆեկտի հետ դեռ լավ ծանոթանամ, կգրեմ, լա՞վ:

----------


## ihusik

> Էսօրվաթվային աշխարհում /քանի որ մենակ այսօր են նկարել/ ցանկացած մարդու որ սպեկտրալ նկար անես 1000 ու մի ձևի գույն կերևա...


Խոսքը կես դարից էլ առաջ հայտնագործած սարքի մասին է, որը գրանցում է ցանկացած իրի էներգետիկ դաշտը և ոչ թե ժամանակակից թվային սարքավորումներով մի բանից մեկ այլ բան ստանալու մասին։ Տվյալ սարքավորման ու այն հայտնագործող գիտնականի մասին բավականին կայքեր տեղադրել եմ, կարող եք ինքներդ ուսումնասիրեք։

----------


## VisTolog

Ըստ http://www.photoaura.ru սայթի, իմ աուռայի գույնը Голубой -նե  :LOL:  :Smile: 
ՈՒմ հետաքրքիր է բացատրությունը, թող նայի  :Smile:

----------

Արևհատիկ (16.02.2010)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ըստ http://www.photoaura.ru սայթի, իմ աուռայի գույնը Голубой -նե 
> ՈՒմ հետաքրքիր է բացատրությունը, թող նայի


Մերսի էս լինկի համար: Թեստը անցնելուց կարծում էի վերջում ինչ-որ ապուշությունա լինելու, բայց շատ զարմացա երբ ինձ բնութագրող հատկանիշներ ասեց, որոնք ընթացքում չէի լրացրել: Երևի հոգեբանական հմարքա...  :Xeloq: 

Բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա, լիքը հարցեր կաին նույն իմաստով, ուղղակի՝ բառերը տեղափոխած, Խի՞ են մի քանի անգամ նույն հարցը տալիս, չե՞ն վստահում  :Shok:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. գույնս չեմ ասի, բայց ուրախ եմ որ Ինդիգո չէի  :Hands Up:

----------


## cold skin

Գոսպաձի ի~նչ երկաաա~ր են հարցերը :Shok: , դեռ պատասխանում եմ: Պրծնեմ` կասեմ ինչ "գույն եմ"

----------


## ihusik

*Շատ հակիրճ այստեղ* էլ է նկարագրված ինչպես է նկարահանվում աուրան։
*
Այստեղ էլ հենց նկարաներն են*, բայց ոչ ձեռքի մատներից արված, այլ ամբողջական գլխի մասի հիմնականում ու տրված է էներգետիկ կենտրոններն՝ չակրաներն իրենց գույներով ու բնականաբար կարելի է հասկանալ, թե որ չակրան է կամ չակրաներն են իշխում տվյամ մարդու մոտ ու հետևաբար դատել նաև ըստ այդմ նրա զգայական ու մտային որակների մասին, որը կարող է անել մասնագետը։

Ես էլ էի ուզում գնայի աուրաս նկարել տալու, բայց չգիտեմ ինչու հետո չգնացի, չնայած մի օր երևի գնամ :Smile:  տեսնեմ, դեռ չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## cold skin

Темно красный или красный или фиолетовый :Think: 
Հետաքրքիր ա… :Dntknw:

----------


## Annushka

Աաաա, էս ինչ երկար տեստ էր, հազիվ պրծա :Smile: :  Պարզվեց՝ Իմ գույնը կանաչն ա :Smile:  Ըստ այդ տեստի: :Cool:  Բայց վատ չի, գիտեք :Wink:  ու հիմնականում համընկնում ա նկարագրությունը;
http://www.photoaura.ru

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այստեղ էլ հենց նկարաներն են, բայց ոչ ձեռքի մատներից արված, այլ ամբողջական գլխի մասի հիմնականում ու տրված է էներգետիկ կենտրոններն՝ չակրաներն իրենց գույներով ու բնականաբար կարելի է հասկանալ, թե որ չակրան է կամ չակրաներն են իշխում տվյամ մարդու մոտ ու հետևաբար դատել նաև ըստ այդմ նրա զգայական ու մտային որակների մասին, որը կարող է անել մասնագետը։


*ihusik*, եղբա՛յր, ախր համակարգչային գրաֆիկայի մասին թեկուզ մի գրամ պատկերացում ունեցող ցանկացած մարդու համար պարզ երում է, որ սրանք սովորական սարքած-կցմցած նկարներ են: Ինչու՞ ես ամեն ինչի էդպես հավատում:

----------


## ihusik

> *ihusik*, եղբա՛յր, ախր համակարգչային գրաֆիկայի մասին թեկուզ մի գրամ պատկերացում ունեցող ցանկացած մարդու համար պարզ երում է, որ սրանք սովորական սարքած-կցմցած նկարներ են: Ինչու՞ ես ամեն ինչի էդպես հավատում:


*Հայկօ* ջան բայց իմ ընկերն էլ ունի նմանատիպ նկար աուրայի ու պոլառոիդի վրա են անում անմիջապես տալիս, էնպես չի որ մի օր հետո են տալիս, որ մեկն մշակում է համակարգչով նոր։ Այդ նկարն տեսել եմ ու ես էլ էի ուզում գնաի նկարվեի... իհարկե գուցե համակրգչով էլ կլինի նման բան սարքել ինչպես կան իսկական թղթադրամներ ու կան այնպիսի կեղծ թղթադրամներ, որ հազիվ թե մարդ տարբերի, որ դա կեղծված է, այնքան որ վարպետտորեն է արված, բայց դրանից ելնելով հոմ չե՞նք կարող ասել, որ իսկական թղթադրամ չկա բոլորն կեղծ են։ :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե ամեն բանի էլ չհավատամ, հոմ ես ինքս ինձ հավատալու եմ ու իմ աչքերին հավատալու եմ չէ՞ - ինչու՞ եմ սա ասում, որովհետև ես ինքս առանց որևէ սարքի զուտ մտքով կենտրոնանալով տեսել եմ վարդի աուրան ու այնքան չքնաղ էր, որ նման գույն չկա ֆիզիկական ոլորտում :Smile:  այն ամբողջական մի դաշտ էր էներգետիկ վարդի շուրջն իսկ ավելի ճիշտ այն մասում, որտեղ կենտրոնացած նայում էի ու տեսնում սպիտակ պատի վրա վարդի շուրջն չքնաղ կանաչա-կապտավուն դաշտ այնքան նուրբ գույնով ու եթերային որ էլի կրկնեմ այդպիսի գույն չկա ֆիզիկական ոլորտում։ :Smile:  դրա համար եմ վստահ, այլ ոչ թե դյուրահավատ եմ ու հավատում եմ ամեն բանի :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.02.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում, այդ աուրա կոչեցյալը ինչ է....  :Think: 
Ոչ ոք հստակ չի էլ կարող բացատրել
Շատերը աուրան իրենց ձևով են հասկանում, խառնում հազար ու մի բանի հետ...
Եթե մարդը կարող է մեկ այլ մարդուց հոգեկան, կամ մտավոր ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, դա ինչ-որ ձևով ընկալել զգայարաններով կամ ուղեղով, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հենց աուրայի մասին է խոսքը և կասկածում եմ, որ այդ էներգիան հնարավոր է ինչ-որ ձևով նկարել ու դրա գույնը որոշել  :Shok:  

Ամենալավ սարքը առայժմ շարունակում է մնալ մարդու ուղեղը ու հոգին; Եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ մեկի "աուրան" տեսնել, ուղղակի լսիր սեփական զգայարաններին  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա, լիքը հարցեր կաին նույն իմաստով, ուղղակի՝ բառերը տեղափոխած, Խի՞ են մի քանի անգամ նույն հարցը տալիս, չե՞ն վստահում


Որովհետև նույն հարցին դու կարաս առաջին անգամ մի տարբերակ տաս, երկրորդ անգամ մեկ ուրիշ: Դրա համար էլ նույն հարցից մի 2-3 հատ տալիսա, որ ճիշտ լինի:

----------


## VisTolog

Հիմա էլ կանաչ դարձանք  :Jpit: 

Բայց, ոչ, իմ գույնը երկնագույնն է, կամ ինդիգոն  :Jpit:   :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

:Sad: Նեռվերս չհերիքեց, էս ինչ երկար տեստ էր :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

Իմը նարնջագույն-դեղինն էր
էս հատվածը սպանեց



> Часто жизнь представляется для них в виде компьютера, где все можно спрограммировать и объяснить.


լրիվ ես եմ

----------

Annushka (18.08.2009), davidus (18.08.2009), VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

ես ինձ վրա զարմացել էի, որ դիմացա մինչև վերջ.... 

*Оранжево-жёлтый — ученый*




> потом терпеливо строить камень за камнем, пока, в конечном счете, не достигают цели.





> Некоторые профессиональные занятия: ....... чиновники......


  :Hands Up:   :Jpit: 

http://i018.radikal.ru/0908/76/da3ca1e0acf3.jpg

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## armena

ի դեպ,ամենամեծ աուրան տիեզերքն է;

----------


## VisTolog

Էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ ցանկություն առաջացավ թեստն անցնել. զգում էի, որ մի բան փոխվելա  :Jpit: 

Նախորդ երկու թեստերի պատասխաններից մեկը եղել է Երկնագույն իսկ մյուսը Ինդիգո: 
Էս անգամ *Նարնջագույն-դեղին - գիտնական*  կամ  *Կարմիր - հաղթող*:

Թեստը կարող եք անցնել *այստեղ:* :Smile: 

Ուղղում. նախորդ *երեք* պատասխաններն են եղել` Երկնագույն, Կանաչ, Ինդիգո:

*Նարնջագույն-դեղին:* Հենց ես եմ  :Jpit: 

Կամաց-կամաց գույնը սկսումա պայծառանալ :Think:  :Rolleyes: 

Հասնենք սպիտակին: :Smile:

----------

Արևհատիկ (26.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Վաաայ, էս ինչ երկար թեստ էր:  :Xeloq: 
Ես էլ եմ *նարնջագույն-դեղին*  :Pardon:

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էլ կանաչ եմ  :Rolleyes:

----------

